# Attention Andros



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Andros,

This is a continuation of a topic that we were talking about in March through May of last year.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5158

But now I really need some help.

I have had edema for a year now, but it is getting worse and I NEED to do something. My lower legs and ankles are now swollen ALL the time, no matter how much diuretic I take - and I am taking 2 different diuretics at the same time.

The skin on my feet and legs is very tight. There is often a huge bulge at the ankles that looks weird. This water weight may also be around my waist and belly as well. My weight is now over 250 pounds and rising.

I think my bum (backside) is also getting bigger as well because I find it difficult to pull up pants, underpants, and trousers over my backside.
I also find it very hard to clean myself properly after going to the toilet. It takes me twice as long to do it properly. I know - this is TMI but that is how bad things have become.
I can no longer bend over easily, I cannot put on my own shoes and socks - I have to get hubby to do that.

My feet look horrible - I have not been able to bend down to clean them in the shower for quite some time.

Everything I read about pretibial myexedema says that treatment is by cortisone cream. I dont understand how a cortisone topical cream can fix something that is happening on the inside of my body and not the outside. I need to get rid of this water.

I beleive I overmedicated on the tapazole (what used to be called methimazole or MMI) and that I am now Hypo.

These are my most recent labs.

April 8, 2013
MY Bloodwork after 5 weeks of taking NO tapazole whatsoever.

TSH 2.01 (0.4 - 5.0)
FT3 4.8 (2.6 - 5.7)
FT4 15 (12-22).

So TSH dropping (the January 2013 TSH was 3.4) probably due to antibodies and not taking any ATD for 5 weeks.
FT4 at high end of range - that's good
FT3 - at low end of range - not so good.

I was wondering if my not taking any iodine was contributing to the problems?

Am I actually hypo? i feel like I am.

Ever since I was diagnosed with Graves 3 years ago, I was told to cut down on the amount of iodine I ingested. Noone has told me to stop that or to start taking iodine again, so for now we are still using sea-salt in all our cooking.

I will try and make an appointment to go back to the endo who discharged me, or find another endo (if there are any other thyroid specialists around) but that could be months away for a new appointment.

ANDROS Please, I really need some good advice!!

Thanks

Serenia

Thyrotoxicosis storm January 2010 - diagnosed with Graves disease - have stopped taking MMI in 2013 after 3 years and a rising TSH. (Highest the TSH got to was 3.4 and I felt crappy).

TSH now at 2.01. TRab still elevated. I still have my thyroid, so will always have antib


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Andros 
I have found some possible solutions and reasons for the swelling. Should I get these checked out?

Commonly with thyroid, a magnesium deficiency can cause this. Only a specific RBC magnesium test will tell you if its off.

Also may be a vitamin D issue also

and on thyroid - if the T3 - measured by an FT3 lab only - can tell of you are too low to keep the body at the right energy level to avoid swelling. (and yes my FT3 is low as in above post)

Also - with a hard mineral effect - iodine deficiency is common with hypo moon-face (swelling) and leg. (indeed I was asking that very question - could I possibly have an iodine dficiency as well?)

Or could it perhaps just be my heart going into congestive heart failure again? Please note that I do not have any palpatations at this time - my heart is beating normally and not fast.


----------

